# "I can't take it anymore"



## Chazz

Hi,

how do you say it in hebrew?
is there a slang for it?

thx


----------



## amikama

Hi,

Could you please give us more context or background about this phrase?


----------



## Chazz

Hi,

For example:

"This job is too tough for me, *I can't take it anymore*"

Also how do you a "it's tough job" in hebrew


Thanks alot


----------



## Chazz

Anyone?


----------



## scriptum

"I can't take it anymore"

הגיעו מים עד נפש
זה כבר יוצא לי מהאף
אין לי כבר עצבים לזה
גם כך אני עובד כמו חמור / סוס / פרד
אני הרוג,
אני סחוט מהמאמץ
אני עמוס למעלה מכוחותיי
אני פשוט כורע תחתיי
בא לי כבר להקיא מכל זה
וייאנחו בני ישראל מן העבודה, ויזעקו, ותעל שוועתם אל האלהים מן העבודה


----------



## Flaminius

Would a more literal translation like this not be used?
אני לא יכול לוקח עוד יותר מזה.


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Would a more literal translation like this not be used?
> אני לא יכול לוקח לקחת עוד יותר מזה.


No, the verb לקחת is not used in this context. I would say:
אני לא יכול לעשות את זה יותר
אני לא יכול לעמוד בזה יותר
אני לא יכול לסבול את העבודה יותר
or just:
!אני לא יכול יותר


----------



## Tamar

I'd say אני לא יכולה יותר.


----------



## kishmish

tamar said:


> i'd say אני לא יכולה יותר.


 
 גם אני


----------



## MSZ

amikama said:


> No, the verb לקחת is not used in this context. I would say:
> אני לא יכול לעשות את זה יותר
> אני לא יכול לעמוד בזה יותר
> אני לא יכול לסבול את העבודה יותר
> or just:
> !אני לא יכול יותר


How about נשבר לי (מזה) ? (Assuming a colloquial context, of course.) Extra bonus: no distinct masculine/feminine forms.


----------



## amikama

MSZ said:


> How about נשבר לי (מזה) ? (Assuming a colloquial context, of course.) Extra bonus: no distinct masculine/feminine forms.


Yes, נשבר לי is good too


----------



## OsehAlyah

What about:  נמאס לי


----------



## MSZ

For me, נמאס לי  means "I'm sick/sick and tired (of ...)",(or perhaps: "I am bored with ...") which is both more specific, and less strong than "I can't take it any more". 
I wonder if this is still true in colloquial H.


----------



## Nunty

I'm with the אני לא יכול(ה) יותר contingent, though נשבר לי is a close second.


----------



## Maayan

I usually go with a long אוף דייייייי


----------



## ahshav

or to quote Begin - איני יכול עוד (though that would sound rather formal today)


----------

